
Hints of Life on Venus - sedatk
https://ras.ac.uk/news-and-press/news/hints-life-venus
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion, still on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24467635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24467635)

